# Document attestation



## janhvi (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello, 

Thank you for reading my post.:cheer2:

My husband just got offered a job in dubai and I will be following him shortly (we are now based in mumbai, India). 
My husband's employer asked us to get out marriage certificate attested from the UAE counsulate here in Mumbai. Our marriage certificate is from London, UK. What procedure do I need to follow for this?

Also, I wish to work when I move to Dubai, are there any other documents that I should get attested while I am still here? 

Hope to get some replies, pls :fingerscrossed:

Janhvi


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Since the certificate was issued in the UK, it would need to be attested there by the relevant UK authorities and then sent to the UAE embassy for attestation from them. Search the forum, there are recommendations for services doing it in the UK. 

Also for your job, remember to get your degree attested in the country that it was issued, that will be needed.


----------



## janhvi (Nov 14, 2013)

hello saraswat, 

Thanks for a quick response.. as we are now in India, it will be imposssible to get it attested from the UK. Will a affedevit made in India be okay?


Janhvi


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Nothing is impossible, there are companies that can send it to the relevant authorities in the UK and get it done for you.


----------



## janhvi (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Chocoholic, 

will look up agencies who can do that for me. 

Many thanks, 

Janhvi


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Try Blair Consular Services. You just need to courier the documents, they do everything and send it back to you by courier.


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

When I got job in Dubai, they didn't ask me for educational certificates even they didn't check them. They gave me offer letter just on interview base. That is a well reputed company in a free zone and I am happy to work here for last 9 months. In what conditions, they require educational certificates?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

asimrotana said:


> When I got job in Dubai, they didn't ask me for educational certificates even they didn't check them. They gave me offer letter just on interview base. That is a well reputed company in a free zone and I am happy to work here for last 9 months. In what conditions, they require educational certificates?


An attested educational certificate is required to be submitted along with the visa application, in certain conditions. For example: manager visas, other higher level designations (on the visa), and professional roles (accountants/finance prpfessionals, lawyers, doctors etc..)


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

asimrotana said:


> When I got job in Dubai, they didn't ask me for educational certificates even they didn't check them. They gave me offer letter just on interview base. That is a well reputed company in a free zone and I am happy to work here for last 9 months. In what conditions, they require educational certificates?


It affects the job title on your employment visa. For a manager title, you need certain qualifications. For certain other titles, such as Filing Clerk, a visa can be processed without the attested certificate. Often, what you do and what your job title is has no bearing on what your Arabic contract and passport state.


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> It affects the job title on your employment visa. For a manager title, you need certain qualifications. For certain other titles, such as Filing Clerk, a visa can be processed without the attested certificate. Often, what you do and what your job title is has no bearing on what your Arabic contract and passport state.


I am a computer engineer and they appointed me as graphic manager paying 5500 AED (starting) but my visa is for sales supervisor.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

asimrotana said:


> I am a computer engineer and they appointed me as graphic manager paying 5500 AED (starting) but my visa is for sales supervisor.


There you go....


----------

